# Chromium with Kerberos



## hlzhnz (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi forum!

I am new to FreeBSD, *I* like it, but *I* have a problem re*g*arding the Chromium browser with a Kerberos SSO aut*h*entication. *I* have Apache with mod_auth_kerb on my web servers, and for internet proxy *I* have Squid with Kerberos authentication. *O*n the other systems with chromium *I* can use a Kerberos ticket for authentication, without having a new login dialog. SSO works fine.

If *I* try to open my site on my web server with Chromium on FreeBSD, a login dialog appears, instead of accepting the Kerberos ticket. *S*ame issue with Squid.

*I* have installed first the krb5 port, then the chromium port.

ssh and smbclient over kerberos-sso works fine.

*A*ny ideas?

B*e*st regards.


----------



## hlzhnz (Jan 27, 2013)

*T*he solution was:


```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib
```

*I* don*'*t know why, but NEGOTIATE in Chromium works only with the libraries from the port.


----------

